# 22.12.2009 العام الدولي للفلك 2009... إطلالة على عالم غير مرئي



## kalimooo (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*| 22.12.2009 *

​* العام الدولي للفلك 2009... إطلالة على عالم غير مرئي *

​ 



_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: المرصد الفلكي الأوروبي على ارتفاع 2400 متر حيث يقوم حوالي 25 عالم فلك بالبحث عن الثقوب السوداء في الكون._

* أعلنت الأمم المتحدة عام 2009 العام الدولي للفلك تحت شعار" أنت تعيش في الكون، فاكتشفه". علماء الفلك استغلوا هذا العام لإثارة اهتمام الناس بأسرار الكون وبظروف عملهم وبأن كوكبنا لا يعدو أن يكون "رأس دبوس" في الكون الفسيح.*





 احتفل الفلكيون في عام 2009 بأنفسهم وبعلمهم وشاركهم الاحتفال مواطنون من حوالي 140 دولة. وسبب الاحتفال هو أن عمر علم الفلك الحديث بلغ 400 سنة، أي منذ حل التليسكوب محل العين المجردة لمراقبة النجوم والمجرات. وقالPedro Russo المنسق لبرنامج الاحتفالات والذي يعمل لدى الاتحاد الدولي للفلك في مدينة Garching بألمانيا إن هدف الفعاليات كان إثارة اهتمام كل البشر بالكون. من أجل ذلك قام هواة علم الفلك بوضع التليسكوبات في الأماكن العامة وفتحت المراصد أبوابها أمام الجمهور المهتم بعلم الفلك من أجل "إتاحة الفرصة لكل إنسان بالنظر ولو مرة واحدة من خلال التليسكوب لرؤية الأجرام السماوية"، كما يقول بيدرو روسو. كما أقيمت عدة ندوات في مراكز البحث العلمي والمتاحف حيث تحدث علماء الفلك ورواد الفضاء عن الفلك وعن تجاربهم الخاصة وعن أهمية الاحتفال بالعام الدولي للفلك.​ ​ *علم الفلك يعيش عصره الذهبي*​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  صورة لثقب أسود وزعتها وكالة الفضاء الامريكية يمكنه التهام النجوم والكواكب  _​ هذه العروض والنشاطات قوبلت باهتمام بالغ من الجمهور. تعرف الناس خلالها على كيفية عمل رواد الفضاء وعرفوا أن أهم التليسكوبات في العالم موجودة في مرتفعات تشيلي وهاواي أو على متن الأقمار الاصطناعية في الفضاء الخارجي. لكن هل التليسكوب والتكنولوجيا هي الأساس للاهتمام بالكون وعلم الفلك؟ يقول  بيدرو روسو " تكفي العينان أو الرغبة بمعرفة المزيد عن الكون. أما النظر عبر التليسكوب فقد يزيد من اهتمام المرء ويدفعه إلى شراء تليسكوب خاص به، لكن الأهم من ذلك هو أن يكون المرء مهتما بمراقبة النجوم ولديه الرغبة بمعرفة المزيد عن الكون". ​ ​ يعيش علم الفلك حاليا عصره الذهبي ويعكف العلماء على بناء جيل جديد من التليسكوبات العملاقة. فالإمكانيات المتاحة لعالم الفلك اليوم تختلف كليا عن تلك التي كانت متوفرة لدى "أب" علم الفلك الحديث العالم الإيطالي غاليليو غاليلي الذي كان أول من اخترع التليسكوب ووجهه إلى السماء  في عام 1609. وفي نفس العام نشر العالم الألماني يوهانس كيبلر كتابا بعنوان "علم الفلك الجديد" ليضع أسسا جديدة لهذا العلم. فكيبلر كان أول من وضع قوانين تصف حركة الكواكب بعد اعتماد فكرة الدوران حول الشمس كمركز لمجموعة الكواكب من قبل كوبرنيك وغاليلي، لينقل الفلك من الاهتمام بتفسير منازل النجوم إلى علم حديث.​ *أجهزة تليسكوب للدول النامية*​ *#**b#*​ لم تقتصر نشاطات العام الدولي للفلك على الدول الغنية حيث تكثر المراصد الفلكية العامة وحيث يوجد في كل مدرسة تليسكوب أو أكثر، بل تم في هذا العام توزيع أجهزة تليسكوب صغيرة الحجم على المدارس في عدد من الدول النامية كي تتاح الفرصة لهم أيضا للتعرف على الكون الخارجي. ​ لكن ورغم مرور 400 عام على بدء مراقبة علماء الفلك للأجرام السماوية والكون، فإن اندهاشهم مما يراقبون مازال كاندهاش إنسان عادي تتاح له فرصة النظر في الكون السحيق كما يقول بيدرو روسو "مازلنا غير قادرين على الإجابة عن أسئلة مثل كيف نشأ الكون؟  وكيف نشأت الحياة على كوكبنا؟ وهي أسئلة طرحها الفلاسفة الإغريق."

​  صحيح أن علماء الفلك والفيزياء الفلكية يعرفون عن الكون اليوم أكثر مما كان الفلاسفة الإغريق يعرفون وخاصة عن المادة المظلمة وعن الطاقة المظلمة ودورهما، إلا أن الأسئلة الرئيسية مازالت قائمة. ​ الكاتب: لورنتسن​ مراجعة: طارق أنكاي 


​


----------



## Coptic Man (23 ديسمبر 2009)

أتمني اني مثل هذه المراصد المتاحة للعامة تتوافر في مصر

لاننا من المهتمين بالفلك

شكرا عالموضوع الجميل​


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع كليمو 
ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## النهيسى (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا جدا

شكرا أخى الغالى


السيد المسيح يبارككم​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*Coptic Man

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى كليمو 
موضوع جميل خالص 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## عادل نسيم (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*أشكرك أخ كليمو من أجل الموضوع الشيق الجديد وكل سنة وأنت طيب*


----------



## kalimooo (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*didi adly

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وكل سنة وانت طيبة
*


----------



## kalimooo (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما
*


----------



## kalimooo (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*mana_mana

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما*


----------



## kalimooo (29 ديسمبر 2009)

عادل نسيم

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*العام الدولي للفلك 2009... إطلالة على عالم غير مرئي*

*22.12.2009 *

​* العام الدولي للفلك 2009... إطلالة على عالم غير مرئي *

​ 



_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: المرصد الفلكي الأوروبي على ارتفاع 2400 متر حيث يقوم حوالي 25 عالم فلك بالبحث عن الثقوب السوداء في الكون._

* أعلنت الأمم المتحدة عام 2009 العام الدولي للفلك تحت شعار" أنت تعيش في الكون، فاكتشفه". علماء الفلك استغلوا هذا العام لإثارة اهتمام الناس بأسرار الكون وبظروف عملهم وبأن كوكبنا لا يعدو أن يكون "رأس دبوس" في الكون الفسيح.*





 احتفل الفلكيون في عام 2009 بأنفسهم وبعلمهم وشاركهم الاحتفال مواطنون من حوالي 140 دولة. وسبب الاحتفال هو أن عمر علم الفلك الحديث بلغ 400 سنة، أي منذ حل التليسكوب محل العين المجردة لمراقبة النجوم والمجرات. وقالPedro Russo المنسق لبرنامج الاحتفالات والذي يعمل لدى الاتحاد الدولي للفلك في مدينة Garching بألمانيا إن هدف الفعاليات كان إثارة اهتمام كل البشر بالكون. من أجل ذلك قام هواة علم الفلك بوضع التليسكوبات في الأماكن العامة وفتحت المراصد أبوابها أمام الجمهور المهتم بعلم الفلك من أجل "إتاحة الفرصة لكل إنسان بالنظر ولو مرة واحدة من خلال التليسكوب لرؤية الأجرام السماوية"، كما يقول بيدرو روسو. كما أقيمت عدة ندوات في مراكز البحث العلمي والمتاحف حيث تحدث علماء الفلك ورواد الفضاء عن الفلك وعن تجاربهم الخاصة وعن أهمية الاحتفال بالعام الدولي للفلك.​ ​ *علم الفلك يعيش عصره الذهبي*​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  صورة لثقب أسود وزعتها وكالة الفضاء الامريكية يمكنه التهام النجوم والكواكب  _​ هذه العروض والنشاطات قوبلت باهتمام بالغ من الجمهور. تعرف الناس خلالها على كيفية عمل رواد الفضاء وعرفوا أن أهم التليسكوبات في العالم موجودة في مرتفعات تشيلي وهاواي أو على متن الأقمار الاصطناعية في الفضاء الخارجي. لكن هل التليسكوب والتكنولوجيا هي الأساس للاهتمام بالكون وعلم الفلك؟ يقول  بيدرو روسو " تكفي العينان أو الرغبة بمعرفة المزيد عن الكون. أما النظر عبر التليسكوب فقد يزيد من اهتمام المرء ويدفعه إلى شراء تليسكوب خاص به، لكن الأهم من ذلك هو أن يكون المرء مهتما بمراقبة النجوم ولديه الرغبة بمعرفة المزيد عن الكون". ​ ​ يعيش علم الفلك حاليا عصره الذهبي ويعكف العلماء على بناء جيل جديد من التليسكوبات العملاقة. فالإمكانيات المتاحة لعالم الفلك اليوم تختلف كليا عن تلك التي كانت متوفرة لدى "أب" علم الفلك الحديث العالم الإيطالي غاليليو غاليلي الذي كان أول من اخترع التليسكوب ووجهه إلى السماء  في عام 1609. وفي نفس العام نشر العالم الألماني يوهانس كيبلر كتابا بعنوان "علم الفلك الجديد" ليضع أسسا جديدة لهذا العلم. فكيبلر كان أول من وضع قوانين تصف حركة الكواكب بعد اعتماد فكرة الدوران حول الشمس كمركز لمجموعة الكواكب من قبل كوبرنيك وغاليلي، لينقل الفلك من الاهتمام بتفسير منازل النجوم إلى علم حديث.​ *أجهزة تليسكوب للدول النامية*​ *#**b#*​ لم تقتصر نشاطات العام الدولي للفلك على الدول الغنية حيث تكثر المراصد الفلكية العامة وحيث يوجد في كل مدرسة تليسكوب أو أكثر، بل تم في هذا العام توزيع أجهزة تليسكوب صغيرة الحجم على المدارس في عدد من الدول النامية كي تتاح الفرصة لهم أيضا للتعرف على الكون الخارجي. ​ لكن ورغم مرور 400 عام على بدء مراقبة علماء الفلك للأجرام السماوية والكون، فإن اندهاشهم مما يراقبون مازال كاندهاش إنسان عادي تتاح له فرصة النظر في الكون السحيق كما يقول بيدرو روسو "مازلنا غير قادرين على الإجابة عن أسئلة مثل كيف نشأ الكون؟  وكيف نشأت الحياة على كوكبنا؟ وهي أسئلة طرحها الفلاسفة الإغريق."​  صحيح أن علماء الفلك والفيزياء الفلكية يعرفون عن الكون اليوم أكثر مما كان الفلاسفة الإغريق يعرفون وخاصة عن المادة المظلمة وعن الطاقة المظلمة ودورهما، إلا أن الأسئلة الرئيسية مازالت قائمة. 


​ الكاتب: لورنتسن/​ مراجعة: طارق أنكاي 




​


----------



## HappyButterfly (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: العام الدولي للفلك 2009... إطلالة على عالم غير مرئي*

موضوع جميل اوى كليمو 
بس عمر ماكان فى مدرستنا تلسكوب 
ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## النهيسى (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: العام الدولي للفلك 2009... إطلالة على عالم غير مرئي*

*شكرا جدا


موضوع كله معلومات جميله


الرب يبارك

حياتكم ومجهودكم

الراااائع​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (16 يناير 2011)

_شكراً أخي الحبيب كليمو 
علي الموضوع المميز والمعلومة الجميلة الرب يباركك ويحفظك 
وكل سنة وأنت طيب 





_


----------



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2011)

عادل نسيم

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام الطفل يسوع معك


----------

